# FS: Tanks for Sale!!! & Other Fish Junk...



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I have for sale:

1-50G Tank
1-Stand for 50G tank
1-AC50 with Media
1-Eheim Ecco Filter with Media
1-24 inch Light

Id like to sell all of what I have listed above as a package deal. I am FIRM on my decision on that. $130 Takes the package.

Also I have for sale:

1-25G Tank with a white/cream rim 30(L)X12(w)X16(h) $15

that's all for now..

Id would trade any of the above for qty.50 neons for my 8footer.

thanks beN


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ac110 pending p/u...


----------



## serhiobc (Jan 9, 2012)

I will buy the whole package from you.
Which model is the Eheim filter?
Is the filter with media?
Do you have any pictures of the lot?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

50g tank & stand combo still available..


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Any pics of the 25 gallon? How old is the tank? Any scratches?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> Any pics of the 25 gallon? How old is the tank? Any scratches?


its an older tank. it really should be used as a sump.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

setup still available..ac110 has been sold.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it uuuuppppperrrroooo


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

setup now pending p/u


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ben, just a friendly suggestion...you should go for cardinals over the neons. Neons are capable of having Neon Tetra Disease. And I find they don't last a long time especially if one gets NTD, it can be passed on to the others. Cardinals on the other hand are immured to NTD unlike alot of other tetra's and will last longer imo


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

So, what did you want $ for the 50gal?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

130 for the full setup


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

what are the dimensions of the 50gal?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks long gone from what I know.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Crap, my bad everything is gone.


----------

